# Table Top gluing with no clamps?



## Kennison

Let me begin by saying that I am totally green when it comes to woodworking. 

I have always wanted to mess around and try to build a table. With limited funds and space I have tried to do the best I could. 

I went the easy route and built the table frame out of cast iron pipes and fittings and moved on the the table top.

I constructed a frame for my table top (which consists of 7 cedar planks) that is designed to pull the boards together using two bolts. 

I glued the planks and fitted them into the frame.

I also placed a few shorter boards perpendicular to the table top and put some heavy weights (HUGE ROCKS) on those boards to keep them flush with my level garage floor.


I want to know if what I did was a huge mistake or not and if there are some things I can do in the future to improve this method (short of buying a ton of expensive schwag that I can't afford at the moment).


PICTURES BELOW:

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/599541_10152686846240363_1428851543_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/601565_10152686842665363_1242318342_n.jpg


----------



## woodnthings

*not bad for caveman approach, sans bolts!*

The caveman would have just driven wedged timbers into the ground as clamps and used ground up Mammoth hooves for glue....? :laughing: 

You did OK, but there was only clamping pressure at the ends, and none in the center. 
There is a big discussion here about how much pressure is needed, if any, so you may be fine. Your wood will absorb moisture from the concrete if you didn't lay plastic down first. That may be you biggest concern and it may dry unevenly...wait and see. :blink:

Some guy here used several ratchet straps all around instead of clamps and it worked OK. Can't remember who?


----------



## Kennison

In all honesty I felt like a cave man. Just bumbling along hoping my ghetto rig would work just fine. The bolts are applying tremendous pressure to the boards so I hope they will cure correctly. I will definitely put some plastic down. Thanks for the heads up. 

Maybe I could put a ratchet clamp around the center as well?


----------



## KTP

I have made several clamps for a couple bucks each with the following method. It's basically a less-convenient bar clamp. Also, not originally my idea, I forget where I read it.
1. Screw a 6" block of 2x4 to one face of a long 2x4. The block should be standing on edge.
2. Drill a pilot hole and install a 1/2" lag screw in a second block. The lag screw should be screwed in for at least half of it's length
3. Screw the second block to the long 2x4 so that what you are clamping just barely fits between the first block and protruding head of the lag screw.
4. Back out the lag screw with a cresent wrench until you have sufficient clamping pressure.



I read this one in Sam Maloof's book "Woodworker," but I have never actually tried it.
Nail/screw some blocks to each end of several 2x4s. The space in between the blocks should be slightly greater than the width of the top being glued up. Then, slowly and evenly, drive opposing wedges between the block on one end of each 2x4 and the table top. The wedges push the top against the block at the other end of the 2x4. Using two wedges pointed in opposite directions keeps the force parallel to the edge of the table top. Maloof says he saw guys doing this in a cabinet shop somewhere overseas.


----------



## woodnthings

*a simple clamp can be made from threaded rod*

This is a cheap alternative to commercial clamps. You can use it full length, 36", or cut it into shorter lengths, then drill a 1/2" hole in some 2 X 2 stock and thread the nuts down for clamping pressure.
I made these for clamping small panels, but larger ones could do tables or doors. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bookmatch-clamps/


----------



## RetiredLE

woodnthings said:


> The caveman would have just driven wedged timbers into the ground as clamps and used ground up Mammoth hooves for glue....


I almost fell outta my chair on that one! :laughing: Wait a sec... mammoths didn't have hooves.... Large toenails maybe - but not hooves.


----------



## Cliff

Kennison said:


> I want to know if what I did was a huge mistake or not and if there are some things I can do in the future to improve this method (short of buying a ton of expensive schwag that I can't afford at the moment).


Your "clamp" such as it is merely squeezes the ends of the boards. I fear the result will be much less impressive than you hope.
Properly you need to apply pressure in a lot of places.

To work correctly most glues demand a very thin glue line. An exception is Epoxy. 
To get that thin glue line you need to Squeeze the joints together or have such a close fitting joint that almost no glue can fit in it.


Think of the force from a clamp as emanating from the clamp in a cone shape as the wood disperses the force of the clamping pressure. Ideally you would have an idea of how this happens and position your clamps accordingly so as to completely cover the glued surfaces with force. I also like to use something to assist the dispersal such a a couple of stout lengths of wood like oak or maple that rest between the clamps and the work. 


I should think the real question is why don't you have clamps? 
I mean, come on, they are essential. They are also things that you can make yourself. You don't need the spendy ones. Pony pipe clamps are great. You can make clamps from oak maple ash or hickory. 

Get yourself some clamps
you can never have too many clamps


----------

